

How I am making $80/day selling products between Amazon & eBay... - thnkr
http://thnkr.quora.com/How-I-am-making-80-day-selling-LexMod-products-from-Amazon-to-eBay-Interesting

======
summerlunch
I really like this site. It would be perfect if all these items were
guarenteed to be sold :p Just because you bought a toilet seat for $20 cheaper
on Amazon doesn't mean people will buy them on eBay from some stranger!

